

30 second productivity hint that has saved me days - tjic
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145

======
tjic
I find myself drifting away from work when it gets a bit boring or too
challenging. At a startup, this is NOT COOL.

(especially when it's a startup you own).

I installed BlockSite a few months ago, typed in the URLs of 10 or so places I
waste time during the day, and then typed in a random string of characters as
my password.

I copy-and-pasted the password to a text file, so that I can use it again to
add more sites to the block list.

Are there a thousand ways to get around this?

Heck, yes.

But those ways force me to actually confront whether I WANT to get around
SiteBlock, and the answer is always "no".

This tool gets around the fact that my fingers seem to type "Boing Boing" on
their own, without my volition...

